# Anyone had spotting before FET and not had cycle cancelled??



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi,
I'm booked for my FET on Friday but have started to get some spotting....  
Has anyone had similar and not had their cycle cancelled?
I'm on Progynova and due to start lubion injections tomorrow....
x


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Emma,

Yes I did on my lastcycle so googled it a LOT! It doesn't seem to be a problem and my clinic weren't bothered at all. I was spotting 2 days before my FET. They said it was most likely caused by hormonal imbalances that was causing tissue to shed. Hope that eases your mind! Good luck x


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Mrsfw 
Thanks for your reply... that does ease my worrying a bit!
Did you gave to go in for a scan to check? I phoned the clinic yesterday but the nurse wasn't sure so I need to call back 2mo...
Just feel in limbo now as have my last remaining annual leave days booked for the transfer and to rest afterwards (makes me feel better even tho it prob makes no difference!) And now I'm worrying that it may not even happen... if it's cancelled then I have no more days to book off for it...
x x


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

So sorry for the delay, how did you get on?
My FET ended up as a BFN sadly x


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Mrsfw,
Oh I'm really sorry to hear that....    hope you're ok...
I had a scan on weds and they said all was ok so had my transfer this morning...
x x


----------

